# HMS Alert (1940's)



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

I recently visited Oye Plage Communal Cemetery (just East of Calais). Among the Commonwealth War Graves situated therein are four from HMS Alert (I neglected to take the dates on the gravestones but they were from the latter part of WW2). What I found odd about these that one was for an RN Seaman and the other three were MN Officers. Does anyone know what kind of vessel was HMS Alert and why would she carry a mixed RN/MN crew?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing I have at the moment on "Alert" is that she was the name given to an Algerine Class Minesweeper J106 of 1942 although she appears to have had a name change in the same year to "Acute" and survived the War, so the name may have been used by another vessel.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

HMTS (His Majesty's Telegraph Ship) ALERT. On 24 February 1945, shortly before VE Day, the Cableship "Alert" was sunk while repairing the Dumpton Gap - La Panne cable in the Straits of Dover. All 59 hands - officers and men - were lost.
The 6 RN men would probably be DEMS gunners. Although this ship carried the HM prefix she was not a commissioned RN ship. Some details here: http://www.hmts-alert.org.uk/

4 are commemorated at Oye Plage Communal Cemetery, 1 at Lowestoft Cemetery and the remainder have no grave but the sea and are commemorated at Tower Hill and the Naval memorials.
Regards


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Noddy-Billing,

I would suggest that this was the cable ship Alert. Which would have been manned by both MN and Naval staff during the conflict.
Most likely the following:

Built 1918 by Swan Hunter Low Walker - Yard No1050.
Cable ship - British.
941 tons.
LPP 59.9m x B9.6m.
Twin screw.
Mined 51.20.36N 1.36.48E 24.2.1945.

Hawkey01


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Naval Staff may well have been in the Coders/ Communications section "Office"


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

chadburn said:


> The Naval Staff may well have been in the Coders/ Communications section "Office"


Here are the names of the 6 

H W Bunting (Able Seaman)
M Cambell (Able Seaman)
F Clarke (Able Seaman)
S Heale (Petty Officer) 
F W Rivett (Able Seaman)
R P Stoyle (Able Seaman)

I would have expected them to be signalmen/wto's if they were on the naval comms staff.

Regards


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

chadburn said:


> The only thing I have at the moment on "Alert" is that she was the name given to an Algerine Class Minesweeper J106 of 1942 although she appears to have had a name change in the same year to "Acute" and survived the War, so the name may have been used by another vessel.


Just by coincidence, I remember HMS Acute, when, with HMS Jewel, she was part of the Dartmouth Training Flotilla back in the late 1950's.


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

I am overwhelmed by the knowledge base on these pages! This clears up that 'mystery'. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a correction to my post #3 above. The Lowestoft grave does not belong to a seaman from HMTS ALERT but to ss ALERT [different ship] Those buried ashore are

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2280331 Pas de Calais

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2280339 Pas de Calais

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2280345 Pas de Calais

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2441932 Devon 

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2214667 Pas de Calais

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2717355 Glamorganshire 

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2280373 Pas de Calais

Incidentally, only this year another member of the crew has only just been commemorated by the CWGC. I am not sure why it has taken so long. http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=75229433

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Hmts Alert*

Photo Of Hmts Alert, Courtesy Of The Alert Website.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*Just by coincidence, I remember HMS Acute, when, with HMS Jewel, she was part of the Dartmouth Training Flotilla back in the late 1950's.*

To amplify Noddy's recollection, JEWEL and ACUTE were ALGERINE Class Fleet Minesweepers and did indeed form the Second Division of the Dartmouth Training Squadron from the late 1950s into the early 1960s, with always JEWEL the senior ship. Interesting too to note Chadburn's mention that ACUTE was originally named ALERT, and the renaming would almost certainly have been to avoid confusion between an HMS ALERT and HMTS ALERT. In the same spirit, good to see that the LOCH then BAY Class frigate , which became C-in-C Far East Fleet's despatch vessel, was so quickly restored to the Navy List as HMS ALERT in 1946, hopefully in recognition of HMTS ALERT.

Thoroughly agree the sentimenst in Noddy's later post, and I never fail to be impressed by Hugh's knowledge/research.(Thumb)

Jack


----------

